# Alert! Card Cage Fan Failure



## ssongster (May 5, 2010)

When booting I get a Card Cage Fan Failure, select F1 or F2. I have recently replaced both the processor and case fan. They are both running. What else could be causing this error?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Is it a Dell? Did you replace the case fan with an appropriate Dell replacement fan? If its not Dell fan thats compatible with the system then the motherboard may not be sensing that it is there.


----------



## ssongster (May 5, 2010)

It is a Dell XPS400. The CPU fan is a Dell replacement but the case fan is an other brand as Dell doesn't have the case fan. The other brand is identical in pin configuration, size, speed, voltage and current. I also replaced the fan on the NVidia video card with a fan from the manufacture (XFX). I could try reinstalling the old case fan to see if that fixes the error. I'll post more after trying that.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Dell's are really picky on fans. There are also several other companies that sell Dell replacement parts like this company: http://www.impactcomputers.com/

There may also be a BIOS update to change the fan monitoring - possibly accepting different fans or lower speeds from the fan.


----------



## ssongster (May 5, 2010)

I updated the Bios and still get the error. I then reinstalled the old case fan and the error changed to previous card cage fan failure. I went into the bios and cleared the error log and the problem is gone. I will order a Dell fan from http://www.impactcomputers.com/.


----------

